
Incentives for Long-Term Performance at BB&T (a top-ten bank) - dwwoelfel
http://www.footnoted.com/buried-treasure/raising-the-stakes-at-bbt-corporation
======
dwwoelfel
BB&T was one of the healthiest banks during the financial crisis. Their long-
term oriented values allowed them to weather the economic downturn. How many
large coporations are able to explicitly define their values as BB&T does
here:
[http://bbt.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=18&item=122](http://bbt.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=18&item=122)

